# TEAM AZ RACING: Pat's Peak, Jan 9 2006



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2005)

Some *AZ members* have *gotten together* to race in the weekly series at *Pat's Peak*.  They'll be racing on Monday nights.  If you're in the area stop by to cheer them on, maybe hang out afterwards. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 6, 2006)

We will be back at it on Monday night.  If your around come visit us and route us on. See if Tree_skier makes the top 10 and see Charlie make his debut.  See all.  Trip report will come sometime tues.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like we are the Walking wounded.  Chilemass will be visiting the Doc with a bad back.  Charlie will be attending so we will have a good group out there tonight.  I will make my runs, but just a mellow trip down.  My ribs are very soar and left turns hurt alot.  We need all to attend tonight.  I believe Tree_skier has clinic today so..  the 5 of us have to show up and finish to qualify.

Roark  your race results did not show up as AZ team members.  Neither did Tree_skiers.  I know he is registerd as a MT snow resort team member, but you guys should have at least 1 complete Az race counted.  Can you look into that?  Pm me if I confused you.  Thankx in advance. 

I'll be rolling in about 4.30 I'll check upstairs to see if the group is around.  How about back up stairs at 5.30  just to get together as a group, take a couple of runs and then see the coarse together.  See all tonight.


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll shoot for 530. My results didn't show up because nastar had the name I use (my middle). Pat's had my first name. Didn't think it would be a prob but apparently they don't use just the nastar code (first 3 of lname and bunch of numbers). I switched my nastar account name to my first, BobR if you can point me to the powers that be perhaps they can resubmit last weeks to Nastar.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2006)

Easy.  I think I have a direct hotline.  It takes a while to get it to work.  I have some stuff to clear up tonight also.  Send an e-mail here attn jamie  race@patspeak.com


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm leaving know see ya tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck tonight guys!  I look foward to seeing the results.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 10, 2006)

Trip report posted.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=7340


----------

